# Direct fit replacement speakers



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

They are 6 1/2 but 6 3/4 will work, you will need one of these Amazon.com: Scosche SAGMHR634B 2006-Up Chevrolet HHR/Impala Speaker Adapter for 6+-Inch or 6+-Inch: Car Electronics unless you want to perforate the door with speaker baffles, the system also uses low (20) rms, but I changed my front stage to a Pioneer TS-D1720C (temporary while I get to buy everything for my audio upgrade in December-January) which are 60 RMS and they sound decent, way better than stock, but I won't suggest going more than that unless you have an amp.


----------



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

That link to amazon do I need.one for each door.or do they.come in a pair


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

They should be for the pair. 

I also make custom MDF speaker adapters for the front doors for people on this board. I've sold a few dozen over the last year and everyone is very happy with them. I charge $65 shipped, and they are custom made for the speaker you are installing, and are far stronger than the flimsy plastic you get from those adapters and don't buzz or rattle as a result. Gasket tape and mounting hardware is included. When you pull the factory speakers out, you'll see what I mean by flimsy plastic and poor mounting. 










I also coat them with a sealer that keeps moisture out.


----------



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

**** that is sick, so if I send you the speaker I'm buying you already know everything about it? Do.you recommend a certain speaker either?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That looks pretty Dang Good . Are those speakers the Dayton 6 1/2 ?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Southpaw1456 said:


> **** that is sick, so if I send you the speaker I'm buying you already know everything about it? Do.you recommend a certain speaker either?


You don't need to send me the speaker. I can find the specs on my own and route the cutout to match perfectly. I can recommend you a speaker if you can give me a price range.



brian v said:


> That looks pretty Dang Good . Are those speakers the Dayton 6 1/2 ?


Nope, those are the 6.5" Silver Flute drivers. Best speaker you will ever hear for $30 each. Need an active crossover to use them though. They are quite special. Wool/paper cones, massive motor structure, cast alloy frame, and a healthy xmax.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

Anywhere between 70-100 I.also need rear speakers too


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

By far the best thing you'll find in that price point for the front of our cars:

Cadence CWM6KIT Component Systems at Onlinecarstereo.com

Phase plug midbass, high quality electrical parts in the crossovers where it counts. There are $100+ components out there that have vastly inferior crossover quality. This is the best component set you will find for under $100.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

I have used VIBE in the past, can't fault them 

speakers | VIBE Audio


----------



## rfruth (Dec 1, 2012)

How is the stock 6 speaker system, good sound (Nothing special here) worth it to upgrade to the 9 speaker Pioneer system ?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rfruth said:


> How is the stock 6 speaker system, good sound (Nothing special here) worth it to upgrade to the 9 speaker Pioneer system ?


Don't get the Pioneer system. Totally not worth it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Alanm (Jul 17, 2020)

Can some one be so kind and give me direct replacement for 1 passanger side door and 1 passanger side tweeter and 2 speakers for the back and everything I'll need for the installation


----------

